

 Palimpsest: the guide to a (mostly) paperless life - tyng
http://www.43folders.com/2007/11/06/palimpsest-guide-mostly-paperless-life

======
sokoloff
Thanks for sharing. This article inspired me to buy the newer model scanner
(S1500) and hope to tame some of the paper sprawl in my life.

If it cuts down even 1/3 of it or makes information retrieval (by searching)
at all easier, it's well worth $410 from Newegg!

